# Small rear rubber bumper scatch repair.



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Have a small deep scratch to rubber on a rear bumper. Very low but very obvious on stock Porsche stock white down to black rubber.
Plan was to build it up gradually with paint only then dress off. Its very low and not feel it might give decent end product unless getting on ones knees and close up.
Should a primed, or not.
Any advice or experience on this please?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Hope replying to my own post is ok

Must be unlucky and nobody that read this could help.
So searched and read a few stickies and think I have a better idea about the subject.
Question. A Titanium block is mentioned as a way of shaving excess protruding paint.
Despite searching, no luck finding anything suitable. Posts were written years ago. If anyone can suggest where these may be available, or what they may use.
Cheers


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

There use to be an item called a festool some time ago but not sure whether they are still available, however, take a look at this link which may be better than a festool and be just what you are after.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403916

Dave


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep or this one on amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Festool-LZK-HM-Spot-Repair-Scraper/dp/B0048F5NK0


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Finally a much welcomed response.
Great help following the links and onto other posts.
Now it's just which to choose. Ceramic blocks look a good option, although I would have preferred a slightly bigger Titanium steel pad, sure these will work as good.
just need to choose, thanks to all.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Itstony said:


> Finally a much welcomed response.
> Great help following the links and onto other posts.
> Now it's just which to choose. Ceramic blocks look a good option, although I would have preferred a slightly bigger Titanium steel pad, sure these will work as good.
> just need to choose, thanks to all.


:thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Managed to get the Festool block on Amazon. What a neat item this is in a super little case for €50 so happy. Very impressed with the package.

This scratch is very small and low, the pic attached makes it look much bigger than it is.
As its so low down on bumper, but down to rubber so can I ask again as above?

"Should it be primed, or not.
Any advice or experience on this please?"

In the sticky a tip was to obtain a mixed synthetic paint with lacquer, where can this be bought?
If this is possible, would like to buy same to spot repair chips on my other car that is Met black. In the sticky it says Black will be better for the small marks. It says it needs patience, that I have in abundance for a car.

Any help please. :wave::wave:


----------

